# Rear Diffuser



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Lights 1:1 replacement !!! | eBay


These are the Taillights i like.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

a cheap mod would,that would look nice is to take the peice of the bottom bumper that sits above the exhaust and cut it off.will make the car look much lower and youll see your zlink better


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Chek out koreanautoimports.com however they are fairly expensive lol. You pay for what you get basically. All I know is that I order the road runs body kit off them and their products are very very good! Really happy with it! When I install I will show you guys


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Or listen to jakkaro , if I had the normal rear bumper without the RS package I would for sure plasti dip the bottom middle diffuser kinda thing. One white cruzes I think it looks way to nice !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OP, i woudn't do it because like you said you don't have dual exhaust lol, but what matters if you like it. But if you were to get dual exhaust  thats a different story. hehehe



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Or listen to jakkaro , if I had the normal rear bumper without the RS package I would for sure plasti dip the bottom middle diffuser kinda thing. One white cruzes I think it looks way to nice !


I agree it does look nice!


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

This diffusor seems popular with the "fake" dual exhaust ends. I cant stand fake stuff, so I dont like it. So far I put black vinyl on the part of the bumper. I would like a simple diffusor without any chrome parts, but nice "finns" though.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

@ bowtie and ikermit yeah i agree. Like i said i don't really like the fake stuff either but im not looking to go crazy on performance mods right now. the car barely has 900 miles on it lol. it would clean up the back though and look good until i got there someday and no one would really know it was fake to see it.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm looking at getting something like this that will fit right on the current bumper that I wont have to cut parts of it off to make way for when I get the Magnaflow exhaust.

Korean Auto Imports

Little pricey though, may find a cheaper one somewhere else.


----------



## Uggggs (Sep 19, 2011)

I just installed my carbon fiber rear diffuser on the Cruze. Fitment tho isnt as good as I liked but gives it a dfferent look. Just need a dual exhaust w/ dual tips to fill out the cutouts.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Any pictures of the finished project? I would love to see this! Thanks...




Uggggs said:


> I just installed my carbon fiber rear diffuser on the Cruze. Fitment tho isnt as good as I liked but gives it a dfferent look. Just need a dual exhaust w/ dual tips to fill out the cutouts.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

My plan is to get a vinyl carbon fibre cutout done to the shape of that insert on the rear bumper. Its a simple and not too expensive fix that will look good. The white Hyundais look very good with that blacked out and I want mine to match my C.F. bowties. My Cruze is the LS version so will be about 120 bucks.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet, nice simple and cheap mod! plus it looks amazing once complete! 
i have to get my rear diffuser mounted still since i had to modify my rs package bumper 

wish i had an lt bumper.....


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

A much cheaper than the $295 option diffuser option listed previously (yes with all the relevant comments on above posts) would be Korea Auto, on E bay, P/N 180652416545 is now on sale @$109.50 (plus S/H). Just go to ebay, search for Chevy Cruze, and it is about the 45th item down. They have a 99.7% buyer satisfaction rating.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a little heads from past expirence (for RS owners) none of their body kits fit without major modifications. For normal LS bumpers, I think you'll be fine ! But double check with them before you order. There not cheap parts .....


----------



## Way2blaK (Jan 18, 2012)

silverls said:


> Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Lights 1:1 replacement !!! | eBay
> 
> 
> These are the Taillights i like.


I installed these, pretti easy DIY just need to do a little bit of rewiring, but defz worth it !!! looks insane at night =D


----------

